# How many havs...



## TilliesMom

curious minds want to know ...

HOW many Havs do YOU have?


----------



## Tom King

Not enough numbers. We're currently at 12, plus one rescue. Roxie found a great home with a friend of ours not long ago, so it allowed space for Willow.


----------



## davetgabby

put yourself for four Tom , lol


----------



## TilliesMom

sorry I didn't put 4 or MORE Tom!!!  I can't figure out how to change it!!


----------



## Izzy-bella

Two absolutely wonderful, marvelous, smart, funny, loving and beautiful girls.
Best thing we ever did...for them and us.
Estelle human mom to the Bella sisters


----------



## Momo means Peach

2 - the oldest by breeder and the baby by rescue.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny

Hmmmm, trying to justify a future decision?


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha MHS? who ME????


----------



## lfung5

3- I'm finally cured of MHS! I know my limit


----------



## cap

Just 1. I would add another in a heartbeat but our 10 year old golden cries and needs to be held when one of our visiting fur friends has an accident. I just don't think she can handle the stress of a puppy at this stage of her life.


----------



## Brady's mom

Depends on the day (since we watch doggies and have lots of hav visitors) We own 3 havs and have a foster right now to make #4. By Thanksgiving, there will be 8


----------



## davetgabby

Brady's mom said:


> Depends on the day (since we watch doggies and have lots of hav visitors) We own 3 havs and have a foster right now to make #4. By Thanksgiving, there will be 8


wow, you and Tom Hav your hands full. :whoo:


----------



## CacheHavs

We right now with puppies have 13- I think it is a pretty lucky number  lol but we try to keep it around 8


----------



## davetgabby

Heather if I was a breeder I think I would have a nanny.  How do you do it?


----------



## davetgabby

come on folks make sure to vote. This is scary , right now there are more multiple Hav owners than single. I guess this survey might prove MHS is a real thing. lol


----------



## krandall

I want another one eventually, but not until we're further along with Kodi's training. I wouldn't have time for two yet!


----------



## misstray

1 sweet (sometimes) Havanese boy. Right now, two would definitely NOT work for me. I can only fly in cabin with one, my apartment is small, don't think my boss would appreciate 2 dogs, etc etc.


----------



## Anna6

We have one and that is enough for me right now. I love puppies but they are lots of work. If I would look at more Havs I would like an adult that is trained and used to a family. LOL Let some one else do the hard work.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie needs Mig. She will never admit it, but she loves him. Yes, he was exhausting as a pup, but it paid off.


----------



## sandypaws

Only one now, having lost my Velcro/Super Glue first love, Bailey, last year. , although we were very lucky to have had him around for 15 years. In my heart, though, I still feel owned by two wonderful Havs and always will. I will admit, however, that it's a lot easier handling one, but I miss Bailey every day. I know Tyler does too.

Actually, I just adjusted our signature to show how we feel.


----------



## davetgabby

regalpeach said:


> Only one, but thinking of getting another. Am I crazy or is it a great idea?


hi, and welcome. I like to recommend having your first dog fairly well trained before adding a second. The second one definitely won't help with training the first. ,and you might make the first one more of a challenge.


----------



## Sonic and Aries

I agree, two is MUCH more fun, but can be more of a challenge training-wise as well.. We got Aries right as Sonic was turning a year old and we were gearing up for his Canine Good Citizen test. He had all the basics down and it turned out a second at that time really helped in fine tuning a lot of the items as well as working with a big distraction. But I can't imagine the headache of having a second while still getting training down with the first.

They now get a lot of joint refresher training around the house (as well as individual work) and there are still times where one breaks a stay early and it triggers a chain reaction in the other, so it still can be tough at times. We're still trying to get them really good at walking together on leash, right now they tangle and run in circles around me even though separately they have wonderful heels.

Anyway, I absolutely love having two!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momo means Peach

Sonic and Aries said:


> I agree, two is MUCH more fun, but can be more of a challenge training-wise as well.. We got Aries right as Sonic was turning a year old and we were gearing up for his Canine Good Citizen test. He had all the basics down and it turned out a second at that time really helped in fine tuning a lot of the items as well as working with a big distraction. But I can't imagine the headache of having a second while still getting training down with the first.
> 
> They now get a lot of joint refresher training around the house (as well as individual work) and there are still times where one breaks a stay early and it triggers a chain reaction in the other, so it still can be tough at times. We're still trying to get them really good at walking together on leash, right now they tangle and run in circles around me even though separately they have wonderful heels.
> 
> Anyway, I absolutely love having two!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I agree! If one sees that the other is getting treats, the other feels slighted, &#128521; and jumps into the fray.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BennyBoy

We have one Hav, but my mom has one too, so when she comes up from Florida and stays with us, then we have 2


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Momo means Peach said:


> I agree! If one sees that the other is getting treats, the other feels slighted, &#55357;&#56841; and jumps into the fray.
> 
> Oh, man, if that isn't the truth!! Finn LOVES bananas, so if I am eating one, he has to have a couple pieces. Augie does NOT like them, but he'll be hanged if he'll miss out on something Finn is getting. He reminds me of a little kid who will hold their nose and swallow so they don't have to taste it. He'll kind of roll it on his tongue a minute and then swallow carefully. It does NOT go down the same way that rotisserie chicken, his absolute favorite, does. And if Finn is not around and I try to give him a piece of banana, he'll have nothing to do with it. At. All. ound:


----------



## littlebuddy

One but i want a dozen!


----------



## mmphelps

We are on our second Hav--so far we are a one Hav at a time family, but with all this talk of MHS, I might succumb to the Syndrome at some point. If I did succumb, I would want to do a rescue. I do know that I will never be without one. They are the only breed for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anaacosta

Momo means Peach said:


> 2 - the oldest by breeder and the baby by rescue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I got Leyla from a breeder and am picking up a rescue this weekend! how old was your rescue baby when you got him/her? how did you introduce them to each other?


----------



## jmontoya102

None, I'm looking for my first.


----------



## davetgabby

Well hurry up there. lol ... welome.


----------



## PebblesPages

One, but I want another.


----------



## dodrop82

The two havs have fallen surpisingly behind! And why hasn't Laurie checked in with 4?!?!


----------



## Beanie

*If you weren't a breeder....*



Tom King said:


> Not enough numbers. We're currently at 12, plus one rescue. Roxie found a great home with a friend of ours not long ago, so it allowed space for Willow.


Hi Tom:
If you weren't a breeder, what number of Havs do you think is ideal? I think one is good for bonding to humans; now we have two and they play nonstop without a lot of time for the humans in the house. But they are sure fun to watch!! What do you think?


----------



## CacheHavs

Thought I would share a photo that I was able to get with most everyone in one spot. 
They were all having fun chewing on the chew sticks, and going around taking someone elses


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh!!! look at that rainbow of Havs!! Gorgeous Heather!!
your house must always be a hoppin' fun place to be!! How many do you have??
Are those all YOURS or do you have a puppy or 2 left??


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you Tammy, we have 13 here, though 3 of them are puppies that are looking for their forever homes and 2 are adults that are doing the same, well at least one is as the other one is moving to the UK probably by the end of next month  so then that will leave us back to our 8


----------



## davetgabby

Great picture Heather. More please. lol


----------



## sandypaws

That's an awesome picture, Heather. You certainly have a full house. Thanks for sharing photos of your "collection" with us. Amazing that you got them all in one place at the same time.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie

I have one precious female Hav who is just 10 months old - We are now considering another!! Is that crazy or what?? I have just put away all of the crates and gates and puppy pads, and my overworked mop has finally had a chance to dry out for the first time in months! But still....it is soo tempting to imagine the fun of having two Hav's! 

People, you need to tell me what I'm getting myself into!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

this is for you Dave


----------



## davetgabby

wow, if I didn't know you , I would have guessed photoshop. Super, thanks Heather.


----------



## davetgabby

RingAroundaRosie said:


> I have one precious female Hav who is just 10 months old - We are now considering another!! Is that crazy or what?? I have just put away all of the crates and gates and puppy pads, and my overworked mop has finally had a chance to dry out for the first time in months! But still....it is soo tempting to imagine the fun of having two Hav's!
> 
> People, you need to tell me what I'm getting myself into!!!


Welcome to the forum , you're not crazy if that were the case, nearly half of us would be too. Don't be shy, we love pictures.


----------



## CacheHavs

Nope the only Photoshop on that photo is the wording and frame. Everyone of those dogs were there in their place on the couch- this is the kind of time where the commands wait/stay come in handy


----------



## JulieBeth

*Milly and Molly*

I have two beautiful girls, Millie and Molly. They're sisters, today is their 1 year B-day . . . my New Year Babies. 8 1/2 months ago they were rescued from a puppy mill in Southern Missouri. Both were extremely malnutritioned and abused. Today their are healthy, strong, spoiled and full of life. It's odd to say they they were rescued when I feel they rescued me. To make a long story semi short , I never owned a pet before I got my girls but they are my true loves. I can't begin to describe the happiness and joy they bring to me every day.


----------



## davetgabby

Happy Birthday girls and welcome to the forum. What cute girls and a touching story. Don't be shy.


----------



## Pixiesmom

They're just adorable!


----------



## pjewel

As most of you know, I have three, and as much as I could see myself with as many as my house would hold, my third little hot mama cured me. That and the six or more hours of grooming it takes to keep them from looking like scruffy puppies all the time . . . 

Julie - love your story. As the line from Pretty Woman states, in response to what will happen after I rescue you, "I'll rescue you right back." So true for so many of us.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Happy Birthday to Millie and Mollie, and thank you for giving them a great home.


----------



## JulieBeth

Thank you . . . . . they are just so much fun and so sweet. Molly is awesome at fetch but you have to watch Miss Millie because she is a sneaky little cheater everytime. She'll hide behide door ways, furniture and even trees to sneak out closer to the ball but Molly usually prevails. Keeps me laughing all the time just watching them play.


----------



## JulieBeth

Thank you Buffy & Buster Mommy ! ! The girls got new coats, a CC brush and comb and two new balls. OH MY how my Molly lives for the ball, she even sleeps with a her kong ball.


----------



## ButtonNoses

Hi! I'm new here. Unfortunately I currently don't have a havanese and have been on the lookout for one. I can't believe the number of unreturned emails that I have sent to breeders.  I love this forum, it is so insightful and I am learning so much from you all.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome , hope you find a good breeder.


----------



## Suzi

ButtonNoses said:


> Hi! I'm new here. Unfortunately I currently don't have a havanese and have been on the lookout for one. I can't believe the number of unreturned emails that I have sent to breeders.  I love this forum, it is so insightful and I am learning so much from you all.


 Do you live close to an area that has dog shows? If so find out when the Havanese are showing and go talk to the Breeders . Its a great way to see the ones that really attract you. My Havanese club does good referrals for people looking for a puppy.


----------



## Moca

I have just the one. She's such a handful, though. I can't imagine having more than her!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Just one -- but he is the best thing to ever happen to me! I struggle with the idea of another one. Can't quite imagine Beau sharing his spot in my life with anyone -- even though he loves other dogs and would benefit from having another to play with all the time. Biggest problem, though, is that I'd have to replace my husband first. Anyone else married to a curmudgeon who isn't a "dog person?"


----------



## dodrop82

I had to fight my significant other for 5 years before he accepted the fact that I was getting a dog (SO NOT A DOG PERSON)....he fell in love with Gerty immediately, and when I wanted another...he gave me NO fight whatsoever.....now when I talk about a third, he panics a little bit..LOL!!!


----------



## krandall

dodrop82 said:


> I had to fight my significant other for 5 years before he accepted the fact that I was getting a dog (SO NOT A DOG PERSON)....he fell in love with Gerty immediately, and when I wanted another...he gave me NO fight whatsoever.....now when I talk about a third, he panics a little bit..LOL!!!


Dave was the same about the first... He SO did not want a dog, but fell head over heels in love with Kodi VERY quickly. But he is no more excited about a second than he was about the first. I think he knows it's just a matter of time. (I'm not ready yet, either!) But he's constantly saying things like "Kodi likes being an only dog" or "Kodi wouldn't want to share us with another dog". Thinly veiled messages that HE doesn't want another dog!ound:


----------



## PebblesPages

ButtonNoses said:


> Hi! I'm new here. Unfortunately I currently don't have a havanese and have been on the lookout for one. I can't believe the number of unreturned emails that I have sent to breeders.  I love this forum, it is so insightful and I am learning so much from you all.


CacheHavs stated that she has babies looking for homes. Maybe she can help you out.


----------



## TilliesMom

PebblesPages said:


> CacheHavs stated that she has babies looking for homes. Maybe she can help you out.


YES, Heather at Cache havs has 2 babies (I believe) and they are GORGEOUS! I think they are close to 4 months old... her website is http://www.cachehavs.com/


----------



## Gustavosmom

The count is at 2... For now. Gustavo (Gus) and Molly...


----------



## davetgabby

my Molly says hi.


----------



## Gustavosmom

Boy, I have to get some good pictures of my babies on here! So many beautiful dogs!


----------



## davetgabby

Gustavosmom said:


> Boy, I have to get some good pictures of my babies on here! So many beautiful dogs!


yep


----------



## havanesemom3

I have 3 beautiful havanese. My daughter has 2 also so I guess I also am a grandma too! For a total of 5 wonderful havanese treasures!


----------



## davetgabby

havanesemom3 said:


> I have 3 beautiful havanese. My daughter has 2 also so I guess I also am a grandma too! For a total of 5 wonderful havanese treasures!


welcome, where the hell hav you been?  pictures please


----------



## mellowbo

Four sweet Havies here!


----------



## davetgabby

mellowbo said:


> Four sweet Havies here!


unusual number Carole. We need to more of them and you too.


----------



## havanesemom3

Hi, here is a photo of my gang!


----------



## lfung5

Wow! Love the picture! They are also very well dressed! Those are the things I notice


----------



## Beau's mom

Wow! What a terrific looking group!!


----------



## Moca

what a beautiful family!!!


----------



## sandypaws

That's a great group photo.


----------



## davetgabby

great photo , five wow.


----------



## littlebuddy

One now but next time 2 for sure!


----------



## havanesemom3

thank you! Beau is adorable too! It easy to love them all lol havanese just want to make u cuddle up to them all


----------



## lkwilson

Just one. Too much travel right now to have two I'm afraid. But he's the best little dog ever. DH also wasn't sure at first but I think might just love him more than I do (if that's possible).


----------



## Ewokpup

lkwilson said:


> Just one. Too much travel right now to have two I'm afraid. But he's the best little dog ever. DH also wasn't sure at first but I think might just love him more than I do (if that's possible).


My husband and I are in the discussion stage of adding another dog (or maybe a cat). Traveling with two would be trickier. 
And if we do add on another four legged family member, it may not be a hav. We want to go the rescue route (as opposed to a breeder)...so it's more likely we would end up with another Hav mix (or something else cute and fluffy). I check out the Hav rescue websites every now and then...so if and when the time comes I know where to look first.


----------



## havanesemom3

have fun during your search and when the time is right the right one for you will come along. I am a grooming and do free grooming from time to time for rescue and protective groups........there is lots of fluffy wonderful puppies out there...good luck!


----------



## Cocoa

omg....I have only one and she requires so much attention, how can you manage more than one?


----------



## heatherk

Cocoa said:


> omg....I have only one and she requires so much attention, how can you manage more than one?


You just haven't been bitten by the MHS bug yet! It happens, even to people who thought they would never get another dog! I'm living proof, having just brought home #2 yesterday haha.

How old is yours? They do usually mellow out after a while and get easier to take care of...


----------



## Cocoa

How cute......

Little Ms. Cocoa will turn two on March 25th. She is sooooo busy and adorable.


----------



## havanesemom3

Having 3 does take a lot of time and care but when the MHS bug bites you just have to have one more. ha ha Anyway, the love they return is worth ALL the work. When my daughter visits (from Oklahoma) and we have all 5 together is a BLAST! They have a ball and so does our family with them  so, just be careful or that bug will bite you too and you will end up in what our family calls....HAVANESE HEAVEN


----------



## lfung5

havanesemom3 said:


> Having 3 does take a lot of time and care but when the MHS bug bites you just have to have one more. ha ha Anyway, the love they return is worth ALL the work. When my daughter visits (from Oklahoma) and we have all 5 together is a BLAST! They have a ball and so does our family with them  so, just be careful or that bug will bite you too and you will end up in what our family calls....HAVANESE HEAVEN


I got the same strain of MHS that you have


----------



## havanesemom3

It is easy to do with this breed must be that precious havanese smile that they give us.....by the way yours are cuties!


----------



## wendylee

In the past I always had multiple dogs until now. I really am enjoying being a one dog family and yes my Havanese is spoiled.


----------



## Charleysmom

I'm a single HAV owner. Would love another but Charley is such a handful. I HAV been tempted though especially when seeing all the adorable puppies on the forum.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Wow, I am amazed at how many have just one...but then, we don't know if they have other dogs of other breeds. 

I love having two! If I weren't allergic and didn't have to do all the grooming, I would have half a dozen!


----------



## m0rg4n

Mojo's Mom said:


> Wow, I am amazed at how many have just one...but then, we don't know if they have other dogs of other breeds.
> 
> I love having two! If I weren't allergic and didn't have to do all the grooming, I would have half a dozen!


My ~one~ is only 5 months ... and I'm already looking for breeders to get another (hopefully in two years - just don't tell my husband).


----------



## veridea

I've just got Pickles. (And a cat!) My boyfriend and I are definitely in agreement about getting another, but we want to wait until we move to a place with a yard. Pickles is only one right now anyway, and I want to spoil him for another year or two first. We'd also have to get a bigger bed!

The only thing that concerns me about waiting to get another Hav is the breeder - I LOVE her, and I can't imagine getting a Havanese from anywhere else, but she's at retirement age, and I don't know how much longer she'll continue breeding. If she announces a last litter any time soon, I'll have a quick decision to make!


----------



## KimmPuppy

Just one! Our first Havanese and I am so in love :bounce:


----------



## davetgabby

I hear we have another new member with 4?


----------



## Pucks104

We have one Hav - our little Leo who is completely adorable! We also share our home with 3 non Havs which will serve to keep the MHS at bay for awhile as 4 dogs has always been the limit!


----------



## cloe's_mom

I figure you're ok until your dogs' combined weights sum to more than the humans' weights. Keep the dogs small and you can have as many as you want!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I've seen the current poll for a while. How often does the poll change? It seems like forever. I've been checking to see - so far, nothing:ranger:Can you make your own? If so, how?


----------



## regalpeach

I have two now, the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Den&Barb

Just voted. One Hav.


----------



## Suzysue

I only have a half of Hav........


----------



## jillnors2

Have two now and one Mixed breed rescue.


----------



## Sophiesmudder

Jillnors2 your little one reminds me of my pup Sophie! so cute! I have one hav but I am so much in love, I'm already planning to get her a little brother in another year or so. She already has a kitty big brother.


----------



## Marbel

Sophiesmudder said:


> Jillnors2 your little one reminds me of my pup Sophie! so cute! I have one hav but I am so much in love, I'm already planning to get her a little brother in another year or so. She already has a kitty big brother.


I have one.

Sophie is adorable.


----------



## Pucks104

We have 1 Havanese, Leo 20 months, and 2 mixed large breed dogs, 5.5 years and 4.5 years. Recently I find it's getting much harder to resist adding another Hav! We'll see???
Update: Leo is now 2.5 years and the most wonderful little pup! We have decided it is time to add a baby brother. Our new pup's litter is due Friday and if Leo's little brother is amongst the pups then he'll come home in December while I'm home for a couple weeks around the holidays. If not our new puppy will arrive sometime over the course of the year. 
This new pup will go to work with me for several months as Leo did for socialization. Looking forward to our new baby and that this time around I all ready have all the paraphernalia that I need to raise a young pup!
Since I broke my wrist on our vacation, we decided to postpone our new addition until Spring.
Update: well my wrist healed quickly and we now have our second Hav. A little brother for Leo! Leo's little brother is Rex, a Black and Tan Havanese.


----------



## Heather's

We have 2 Havanese, Scout 2 years and Truffles our little girl will be 1 yr on 10/19. They keep us entertained!


----------



## civano

We got our first Havanese puppy Javi right before the New Year and we have an 11 year old Papillon.


----------



## krandall

Ha! This is a really old thread, and my answer would be changed... i have two now!


----------



## Dee Dee

I have always been a one dog at a time person. :smile2: Sophie will remain an only child but with lots of friends to play with.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> I have always been a one dog at a time person. :smile2: Sophie will remain an only child but with lots of friends to play with.


I waffled on adding a second... Simply because to do the training I believe in, it's SO much extra work to have two. But I have to say, I'm really glad I have the two. They are SO different, I learn from them every day.

...And they are VERY cute together!


----------



## Napria

I wish so much I could get another, or at least make connections with someone for play dates. Unfortunately, I have just enough time for one. As I write this I'm sitting in my son's hospital room hoping he gets released today. My husband takes care of Baci while we're here, and we're only in the hospital 3-4 times a year, but it's enough that I can only handle one now. But he's the best, most wonderful, loving, dog I've ever had. And he's my 6th dog.


----------



## Laurmann2000

Napria said:


> I wish so much I could get another, or at least make connections with someone for play dates. Unfortunately, I have just enough time for one. As I write this I'm sitting in my son's hospital room hoping he gets released today. My husband takes care of Baci while we're here, and we're only in the hospital 3-4 times a year, but it's enough that I can only handle one now. But he's the best, most wonderful, loving, dog I've ever had. And he's my 6th dog.


I wish your son well.


----------



## midwifeheather

I only have 1 because I have 4 human children and work part time but maybe one day I will add another dog to the family....I have only ever had 1 dog at a time though so not sure. Won't be for many years from now.


----------



## PaulineMi

krandall said:


> I waffled on adding a second... Simply because to do the training I believe in, it's SO much extra work to have two. But I have to say, I'm really glad I have the two. They are SO different, I learn from them every day.
> 
> ...And they are VERY cute together!


This post needs an update. :smile2:


----------



## krandall

PaulineMi said:


> This post needs an update. :smile2:


Yep! And then there were three!!!


----------



## Tom King

Including visitors, we currently have 17 Havanese, and 12 puppies in the house. Puppies start leaving this coming weekend.


----------



## Dee Dee

I would love to spend an afternoon at your place Tom! 

I am still and will always be a one dog child mom. I like the one on one although I am blessed to work from home and am with her all the time so she has a constant slave and playmate. She will be my last dog so I want to experience every little thing with her. <3 But I do get the multiple dog thing in other situations and seeing them interact. Sophie has friends who get to go home again lol.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Update: 1+1=2:grin2:


----------



## Tom King

We had a family visit this past weekend. They had two girls, ages 4-1/2 and 7. The Mother said that the girls were not comfortable around dogs. They stayed for about 3 hours, and by the time they left, they were real dog lovers. The girls slept the 2 hours home, and the dogs and puppies slept at least that long after they left.

It's nice to have childrens' laughter.........for a little while.


----------



## krandall

Tom King said:


> Including visitors, we currently have 17 Havanese, and 12 puppies in the house. Puppies start leaving this coming weekend.


I think you guys get the prize for the largest "herd" on the Forum... even when you don't have any puppies in-house! LOL!


----------



## JaJa

3 here also! I would love 1/2 dozen but it be be irresponsible since I’m not a breeder.


----------



## gelbergirl

JaJa said:


> 3 here also! I would love 1/2 dozen but it be be irresponsible since I'm not a breeder.


6 seems to be a reasonable response. (we were all thinking the same thing!)
In fact, that would be many dogs who would be getting a great home! Enjoy your babies!


----------

